# Help in choosing an espresso machine



## tcheckley (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm looking to get an espresso machine, preferably one without the grinder built in. I want to purchase a burr grinder separately, as I hear they give a consistent grind when compared to blade grinders (any advice on this is also appreciated).

I came across the Breville BES840XL, which gets great reviews on http://coffeemachinereviewer.com. I've also heard good things about the rancilio silvia.

It's a lot of information to take in, should I just go for the Breville and be done with it? What do you look for when reviewing espresso machines?

Any help appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

What's your budget?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have a look at this thread:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17519-Machines-what-do-you-get-for-your-money


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi, what's your budget - I'll be happy to quote you for a few options! Andy


----------

